# Moving to Las Palmas on one income with family of 5. Help!!



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all. I am new to this forum and do not currently live in the Canaries. 

I have been offered a teaching post in a British international school in Las Palmas. The pay is 1900 Euros per month gross. 

I have a wife who will not be working due to health reasons (but will not get any benefits) and 3 young children, two of whom have asthma, as do I (I mention this as I would appreciate advice from any other asthmatic in terms of the Calimas).

Furthermore, I will be paying 150 Euros per month towards education.

I am looking for advice as to the plausibility of me moving to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria based on this information and the cost of living. 

I will more than likely be looking to rent as I guess I will not be able to get a mortgage there. 

I have no savings.

Any info on where to live and where not to live would be much appreciated along with any useful sites as to where I can find property.

PLEASE ADVISE!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum and do not currently live in the Canaries.
> 
> I have been offered a teaching post in a British international school in Las Palmas. The pay is 1900 Euros per month gross.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know what rents are like in the Canaries - but 1900€ a month - even if it was net - would be very tight for a family of 2 or 3, let alone a family of 5..........

could you live comfortably on it in the UK? the cost of living in Spain overall, especially if you have kids (kids clothes, toys etc are expensive in Spain), isn't so very different to that in the UK


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :
> could you live comfortably on it in the UK?


Thanks for your reply. As it is, I am currently unemployed. So, in one sense, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. I am not expecting to have money left at the end of the month, but was wondering if this salary would cover the basics there, such as rent, food, fuel, etc.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> I have no savings.


That would scare me. What happens when the unexpected happens? It will. If you can't manage for at least six months (and that's low IMHO) I'd think very hard. Then think some more.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... and dont forget, you'll lose all benefits you may recieve from the UK. Child allowance, tax credits, any housing benefits etc.... You really will be "on your own". That said, if you have nothing to lose, then maybe try it as long as you dont burn your UK bridges and can "rewind" fairly easily. 

If you can find a cheap apartment, live carefully, no treats, no car.......... maybe??? But you wont be bettering your lifestyle
Jo xxx


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

So now the forum is advising people who even have a ready set up job in an international school not to come ? 

Surely kids clothes and toys can be bought on line and toys aren't exactly one of lifes essentials most young kids seem to prefer the boxes they come in to the content, and folk on here are always talking about the wonderful outdoor lifestyle which I guess must make computers, xboxes etc all a bit redundant as they are bad weather activities, if you can go have a picnic on the beach now and again.

The thing the OP would have would be the dignity of having a decent job and would no soubt get health care and schooling for his kids, all of which goes a long way towards making some happy, there are people who live on really tight budgets in the UK as well and it can be done, you cut your coat according to your cloth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tilley said:


> So now the forum is advising people who even have a ready set up job in an international school not to come ?
> 
> Surely kids clothes and toys can be bought on line and toys aren't exactly one of lifes essentials most young kids seem to prefer the boxes they come in to the content, and folk on here are always talking about the wonderful outdoor lifestyle which I guess must make computers, xboxes etc all a bit redundant as they are bad weather activities, if you can go have a picnic on the beach now and again.
> 
> The thing the OP would have would be the dignity of having a decent job and would no soubt get health care and schooling for his kids, all of which goes a long way towards making some happy, there are people who live on really tight budgets in the UK as well and it can be done, you cut your coat according to your cloth.


 Your comments are not helpful. If you read the original post, he was asking if it was financially viable. Do you want us to lie and tell him yes, come over??? Its wonderful that he has a job. But as he points out he also has 3 children and a wife who cant work. He will be earning, before tax 1900€ after stoppages that could/would be around 1200€ Is that enough income to support a family of 5 in the Canaries in your opinion?? That is the answer he wants, So try to refrain from making pointless remarks in an attempt to discredit the very knowledgeable posters on here

Jo


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a hard one, I think that money is quite tight but then you'll be used to living on a tight budget if you're unemployed? The lack of savings is also an issue - it will be expensive getting set up, could a family member maybe lend you a bit of money for a flat deposit etc? 

If I was you I would do a bit more research - find out if you can afford to rent in the area and possibly try to contact others from the uk who work at the school - they will be an invaluable source of info. If the school is above board they won't have a problem giving you someone's details. 

I would also check the school out if you can , I think there is some kind of international schools directory with reviews by people who have worked in them - can't remember what it's called - you need to buy it but it's worth it if you're talking about your families future. 

On one hand I say go for it as you've no job here, on the other I say is there no chance of you getting work in the uk, at least then your wife/kids have benefits and healthcare to fall back on.


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tilley said:


> So now the forum is advising people who even have a ready set up job in an international school not to come ?
> 
> Surely kids clothes and toys can be bought on line and toys aren't exactly one of lifes essentials most young kids seem to prefer the boxes they come in to the content, and folk on here are always talking about the wonderful outdoor lifestyle which I guess must make computers, xboxes etc all a bit redundant as they are bad weather activities, if you can go have a picnic on the beach now and again.
> 
> The thing the OP would have would be the dignity of having a decent job and would no soubt get health care and schooling for his kids, all of which goes a long way towards making some happy, there are people who live on really tight budgets in the UK as well and it can be done, you cut your coat according to your cloth.



Thank you all for your comments. I am more inclined to think like Tilley is. But, what I really want to know is:

1. Which part of Las Palmas is "decent" to live in, and what would be typical rent for 3 bed apartment/ flat / house
2. What is the cost of transport - bus, train, fuel
3. Are utilities more or less expensive than UK - electric, water 
4. What's the cost of broadband (and what are the speeds like?)

I can't think of any more questions right now, but what I am trying to figure out is will I have enough money to have a roof over my head and put food on the table.

The climate really does play a big part as do my children's education. I have no money in the UK (albeit the benefits I am receiving) but I do intend on keeping my house in the UK as a fallback if after a year I decide that it's not worth it.

Thanks again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I am more inclined to think like Tilley is. But, what I really want to know is:
> 
> 1. Which part of Las Palmas is "decent" to live in, and what would be typical rent for 3 bed apartment/ flat / house
> 2. What is the cost of transport - bus, train, fuel
> ...




Hi Robert

My daughter lives on the Costa Blanca .. with her husband and three children.

She has no mortgage,, 
There is the rental from her house in the UK and after paying tax, insurance in the UK on it I think she has about 1500 per month income, she also teaches legally in Spain, rents out a holiday property she has, plus she runs our shop...and she struggles with the cost of living despite that she does not drink or smoke and she lives a simple life. Children the whole world over do like nice things and they do not want to be seen as the poor relation amongst their peers, they children are her biggest cost.
Last year the bill for school books was 933 euros my grandsons books were stolen the first week and had to be replaced.

Electricity is expensive as is her water, no mains, her water comes by tanker but if you don't run aircon and of course you wont have big heating bills in the winter you should be paying no more than you are in the UK.. depends on your consumption 

On the plus side they have chickens.. and fruit trees and they could grow veg if my daughter was not inclined to kill everything with a root.

Having lived on an island in the UK I can tell you that island living is expensive as everything is shipped in as the cost of transport is added on.. fruit and veg should be cheap in the Canaries. 

Good luck on choice,


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Tilley said:


> So now the forum is advising people who even have a ready set up job in an international school not to come ?


I really cannot fathom why your posts are so micey. You don`t live here, have done a wee recce and that seems to make you an expert. From my point of view, you persist in making posts that are plain irresponsible and you wonder why people respond they way they do?

We are talking about _life-events_ here and not some little jolly, something you appear not to take into consideration. The guy has a reasonable sized family and based upon the money he will be earning, it will be incredibly tough. *Fact*. 1,900€ gross for a family that size is going to be incredibly difficult, before you factor in all the facts such as living in a foreign country etc. Landlords typically want two months rent before you move in, which is a fair few shekels. Factor in all the other things such as utilities, food, clothing etc and it really does add up. Trust me, it does.

For the record, I came here for a rather well paid job, but the business simply was a non-starter and I was left significantly out of pocket. Despite 30 years in my industry, the last 10 of which at a very senior level, I have had to fall back on my skills as a climber to do rope-work off the sides of buildings where ladders/scaffolding are impractical, rendering or painting. I`ve used my skills as a carpenter to assist a builder in fabricating various structures, from staircases to gazebos. I do some teleworking as a Project Manager for web projects, but it certainly isn`t full time and I have to work hard to "win" the work in the first place. I have had some PM work back in the UK, but by the time you factor flights, accommodation and general living expenses etc., it sometimes hardly seems worth it, for the money that you have left over. Not to mention the rigmarole/loneliness of being away from loved ones for extended periods etc.

My OH is Spanish and is a teacher (English, maths and sciences) who has seen her work go from practically full-on to zero. Repeat, *zero*. There have been a few occasions where we were in seriously perilous and scary situations due to people failing to pay us for work. Not good when you factor a 6 year old in the equation as well. This ain`t no holiday, believe me.

Your comments are consistently petulant as you feel people on this forum have some kind of hidden agenda or are anti-you. Perhaps if stopped for a second, considered some of the posts you`ve made, you might realise that people here are offering advice based upon solid, reliable and proven experience/facts - something you clearly lack.

There are people on this forum from all walks, political persuasions and differing levels of affluence. I frequently disagree with quite a few of them and vice versa, but at least I have the common sense to know when someone is giving me advice that is useful/constructive and could, potentially, save me from a world of pain.


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Robert 

Had a quick look. Rent for 2 beds is average €600-€700 per month, seems quite expensive to me. If you google ' piso en alquiler las palmas gran canaria' you should have a look yourself. The word for bedroom is dormitorio. 

I reiterate the point about contacting someone who works at the school already - they will be able to give you on the ground up to date info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> I can't think of any more questions right now, but what I am trying to figure out is will I have enough money to have a roof over my head and put food on the table.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Robert,
I think you've already got your answer! You have been told, by somebody who lives in Spain, without specifics it has to be said, that the cost of living is not that different to the UK. Xabia asked "Would you be able to live on that in the UK?" Apart from asking here you can do a search on the forum for the Canaries/ Las Canarias/ Tenerife etc

I was just wondering if you know if the International school would pay all the year or just the academic year. Has anyone given you a face to face interview? I had one even when I went to work in Colombia. They went to London to interview people. Are they including any deal for the kids (going to the school I mean) and the moving expenses? The move itself will take money and if you haven't got any savings, well it could be difficult.

PS No one has told you not to take the job. People have offered advice and asked you to consider your finances.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yossa said:


> I really cannot fathom why your posts are so micey. You don`t live here, have done a wee recce and that seems to make you an expert. From my point of view, you persist in making posts that are plain irresponsible and you wonder why people respond they way they do?
> 
> We are talking about _life-events_ here and not some little jolly, something you appear not to take into consideration. The guy has a reasonable sized family and based upon the money he will be earning, it will be incredibly tough. *Fact*. 1,900€ gross for a family that size is going to be incredibly difficult, before you factor in all the facts such as living in a foreign country etc. Landlords typically want two months rent before you move in, which is a fair few shekels. Factor in all the other things such as utilities, food, clothing etc and it really does add up. Trust me, it does.
> 
> ...


¡Olé your post Yossa!
Thank you for putting into words what I wanted to say. The only thing I could think of posting was "What _*is *_your problem Tilley?"

Sorry to hear of your difficulties. Is your partner teaching in the state system like mine?

Our earnings have gone down by about a third this year I estimate - I don't want to look too closely, but we _*do *_have savings - and family here

SORRY OP
:focus:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Robert,

I live in the Canary Islands, El Hierro. Because of the purchase tax here being only 7% the cost of living is far cheaper than Iberian Spain. Our budget for two is about 800 a month, but that does not include any rental costs, or socialising costs, but does include the cost for the motor car. Because of the climate here we do not have any heating or air conditioning bills.

The Calima probably occurs 3 or 4 times a year, Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura and Lanzarote suffer the worst being closest to the Sahara. The Calima is not at all nice, it is like an orange fog, often accompanied with the heat from the desert. I do not have any respiratory problems, but I have known nose bleeds due to the Calima. You must take medical advice in respect of your children.

I believe the school you mention has a reputation second to none! I would imagine that the staff there will have most of the answers to your questions.

I first visited Las Palmas in 1962, although we live on the island of El Hierro, we frequently visit the city. If you live in the city you will not need a car, the bus services are excellent, and pre paid bus cards are available. 

I like Las Palmas, there is a fantastic beach, huge shopping centres a marvellous port. However my friends who were born in the city, prefer to live in San Jose de Alamo, a village outside of the city. I have another friend who rents an apartment, on the Avenida Maritima, with a view of the Yacht Marina for over 700 a month.

I believe the School you mention is located in Tafira, which is between Las Palmas and Telde and another school at El Hornillo, which is in the south of the island, miles away from Las Palmas. If in Tafira Santa Brigida and Valsequillo are nice places and quite near.

You have a big decision to make, I will try and help, Gran Canaria is a wonderful island, I hope everything works out for you,

Hepa


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hepa said:


> The Calima probably occurs 3 or 4 times a year, Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura and Lanzarote suffer the worst being closest to the Sahara. The Calima is not at all nice, it is like an orange fog, often accompanied with the heat from the desert. I do not have any respiratory problems, but I have known nose bleeds due to the Calima. You must take medical advice in respect of your children.


I had forgotten about the Calima.
We were on holiday in Fuerteventura one year when the Calima hit the island. I was okay, but my husband was quite ill - had trouble breathing and felt quite faint. He had to stay in the apartment for a couple of days with the windows tightly closed.
And he usually only suffers slight hay fever, no Asthma.


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your input. From the comments so far I think what I have learned is that everyone has different expectations, and what is enough for some, is not for others. I'm obviously going to have to give this some more thought. I live a basic life, but I would rather my children grow up ripping up the waves with some world class surf that sitting inside on a rainy day playing on an Xbox (not that I can afford one of those). 
Any more input, particularly from anyone on a similar income / situation would be most appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Pft, it`s life and there`s no point whining about it. Just got to get your head down and do what you can. 

My OH worked mainly privately, with a gaggle of kids (collective noun for noisy kids?) at home, as well as working for a language school in a nearby town. Said school is in a death spiral and is unlikely to survive, which is a damn shame.

I temper our current situation with the fact that I live with a woman whom I truly adore, have a wonderful step-daughter, as well as two awesome teenagers living in London and live at the base of a geet big mountain! Things that make Yossa a very happy bunny indeed. 

Life is what you make it and, whilst it is full of ups and downs (lots of downs at the mo), you simply have to rise above it and realise that there are many, many other people who are in a far more serious situation.

It will improve, that is for sure, but it will based upon the sheer determination, bloody-mindedness and refusal to give up that is spirit of my partner and I.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sit down and work it out. Rent on the Canary Islands tends to be hight than mainland Spain because of the better climate so
Rent about €700
School you said €150 so €850 from a net pay of about €1200...€350 left for all the other costs is not a lot when you deduct food for five, transport, medical costs, internet etc. Food costs are not a lot cheaper at all. I would guess you are really pushing it to be honest chap so think long and hard.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

robert2891 said:


> Thanks for your input. From the comments so far I think what I have learned is that everyone has different expectations, and what is enough for some, is not for others. I'm obviously going to have to give this some more thought. I live a basic life, but I would rather my children grow up ripping up the waves with some world class surf that sitting inside on a rainy day playing on an Xbox (not that I can afford one of those).
> Any more input, particularly from anyone on a similar income / situation would be most appreciated.


Robert, I think you have made up your mind already to give this a go and I can understand why.
You want to be working rather than unemployed and, however small your income is in relation to your living costs, you will still feel that you are working for your family, rather than living a life on benefits.
As someone who lives in Spain and knows how hard life can be when money is short and that there are no benefits to fall back on, I have to tell you that I personally would think twice about doing this, especially with children to consider, but I can also totally understand why you may wish to ignore that advice.

I cannot give you any info on living costs in the Canaries as I live on mainland Spain, but for the mainland anyhow, I will echo others here who say that living costs are pretty similar to living in the UK.
I think that the best advice you can take is from someone who lives in the Canaries, like Hepa. Although his living situation will be very different to yours, at least he knows the islands.
I don't think there are many more people who actually post here who live in the Canaries, but perhaps someone else will come along...

But please do think about things like health care for your children. As someone with (I hope) a contract to work and the income you will be earning, I think you will just about squeeze through the residencia requirements (although it may be tight on the income front).
But this will then give you access to sign on for state health care.
You will have to pay for prescriptions though - I think it is 40% of the costs for an adult, with a cut off point for those on a low income (8 euros per month I think...). Can't remember how this applies to children but there's a thread at the top of the page which should help you there.
So you need to take this onboard when estimating your living costs.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

robert2891 said:


> Thanks for your input. From the comments so far I think what I have learned is that everyone has different expectations, and what is enough for some, is not for others. I'm obviously going to have to give this some more thought. I live a basic life, but I would rather my children grow up ripping up the waves with some world class surf that sitting inside on a rainy day playing on an Xbox (not that I can afford one of those).
> Any more input, particularly from anyone on a similar income / situation would be most appreciated.


The easiest way would be to come on a fact finding visit, especially to the the area where the School is situated. Check out the prices in the supermarkets and the petrol prices (Just over a Euro a litre here, cheaper on Gran Canaria!!) I think you will be surprised, much cheaper than the U.K.

They surf on the beach at Las Canteras in the centre of Las Palmas, all year!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

robert2891 said:


> I live a basic life, but I would rather my children grow up ripping up the waves with some world class surf that sitting inside on a rainy day playing on an Xbox (not that I can afford one of those).


With you 100% on that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Only those who live in the canaries will know for sure, but I would hazzard a guess at 

a 3 bedroom apartment being around 700€ ish? (remember than as in the UK, price usually reflects area desirability)

Utilities - well I'd say more or less the same as the UK, (electricity I think is more, but water is cheaper?)

public transport is cheaper, 

cars to buy are more expensive and running costs a bit cheaper (tax, insurance, fuel etc)

Internet more expensive.

food depending on what you buy, possibly a bit cheaper

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a word with Boss Lady about your predicament. She says that €1900 a month is a good wage for Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, she thinks that, if you are sensible, you should be able to survive and save some.

Water and electricity are far cheaper than the U.K. and Gran Canaria is a far cheaper island than El Hierro. Cars are also cheaper here, new or second hand, ours was just over half price of the U.K prices

The Canary Islands economies in general are unique, we are somewhat like the Channel Islands, in the U.K., insomuch that we are a Zone of Special Exemption, and should not really be compared to the economies of Iberian Spain. The reason for this is that we are somewhat isolated, being over 900 miles away from the Spanish coast.

Therefore because of the low 7% purchase tax, subsidised air and ferry fares, the temperate climate, which allows us to cultivate crops year round, plus like I have stated before, this house does not have heating or air-conditioning bills, which saves us a packet when comparing with our bungalow in the U.K.

Still a big decision though, lets hope you make the right one, and have no regrets later!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I had a word with Boss Lady about your predicament. She says that €1900 a month is a good wage for Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, she thinks that, if you are sensible, you should be able to survive and save some.
> 
> Water and electricity are far cheaper than the U.K. and Gran Canaria is a far cheaper island than El Hierro. Cars are also cheaper here, new or second hand, ours was just over half price of the U.K prices
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks hepa, your posts have been a great help (and everyone else that has contributed). I think my mind is made up. I live in Wales and I can't bare another winter here (or summer or spring or autumn.....).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robert2891 said:


> Thanks hepa, your posts have been a great help (and everyone else that has contributed). I think my mind is made up. I live in Wales and I can't bare another winter here (or summer or spring or autumn.....).


 Well Hepa knows more about the Canaries than any of us - so yes, go for it, but always keep a "plan B" ready!! You need to go over and do some nosing around first too

Jo xxx


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I had a word with Boss Lady about your predicament. She says that €1900 a month is a good wage for Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, she thinks that, if you are sensible, you should be able to survive and save some.
> 
> Water and electricity are far cheaper than the U.K. and Gran Canaria is a far cheaper island than El Hierro. Cars are also cheaper here, new or second hand, ours was just over half price of the U.K prices
> 
> ...


So nice to read such a positive and realistic post on here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

robert2891 said:


> Thanks hepa, your posts have been a great help (and everyone else that has contributed). I think my mind is made up. I live in Wales and I can't bare another winter here (or summer or spring or autumn.....).


I wish you luck. 
You will be able to shop at Primark, Marks and Spencers, Lidl, C&A, and the Carrefour at the centro commercial, Arenas, near to the Alfredo Kraus Auditorio, at the end of Las Canteras beach has a good selection of English Food products.

I am at the moment trying to contact my native Canarian friends who reside near Las Palmas and who know the City, both being born there, in order to find out which areas to search for property rentals and which to avoid. Do you know what area your school is situated.

Broad band try Cheap calls, line rental, Internet and mobile

The site caters for English, Spanish and German speakers


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

The school is in the city


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robert2891 said:


> The school is in the city


 Whats it called (dont tell me if you dont want to broadcast it)? I think a friend of mine used to work there ??? I'm trying to remember the name of her school, but it was an international on the Island

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

coming to Spain to earn a living, after being unemployed in the UK has got to _feel_ better, for sure, and since you're obviously used to a tight budget, then from all that Hepa has posted it could well be do-able

the only spanner in the works I can see now, is the Spanish govt...........


in order for you to get residency you have to have proof of income, enough to support your family, which from all we've seen is around 426€ a month per person - that's the 'subsistence' level 


so that's 2130€ a month - & it seems that is a _net_ figure


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

robert2891 said:


> The school is in the city


Yes there are two schools with similar names, yours is in Ciudad Jardin at the rear of the 5 star hotel Santa Catalina. The school has an excellent reputation and caters for the professional and rich people in Las Palmas. It is situated in an excellent area.

I have contacted my friends, who's children attend a school nearby, they say try and find a house or apartment in the Ciudad Jardin or nearby in the district of Arinales, where his sister lives. You are not going to need a car in those areas. 

He further states that at the moment it is a excellent time to rent property, one of his co workers recently rented a 3 bed apartment for 350€ with electricity and water charges included, this was in the district of Tamaraciete, too far out for you, but there are bargains available, it is a renters market.

I told them of your financial circumstances, they too seem to think at first money will be tight, but you will survive. They pointed out that you will also be able to give "clases particular" to supplement your income.

If you have any question don't hesitate to ask.

This may be of help

El Baúl: Comprar, vender, alquilar...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Yes there are two schools with similar names, yours is in Ciudad Jardin at the rear of the 5 star hotel Santa Catalina. The school has an excellent reputation and caters for the professional and rich people in Las Palmas. It is situated in an excellent area.
> 
> I have contacted my friends, who's children attend a school nearby, they say try and find a house or apartment in the Ciudad Jardin or nearby in the district of Arinales, where his sister lives. You are not going to need a car in those areas.
> 
> ...


Your sir, are a top bloke.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, it seems your gut feeling is, understandably, to go for it. I'm also guessing that you have to decide and get things in motion pretty soon. Also, that you may not really be in a postion to go over and have a look before you decide. So if all that is true, you really need to sit down and do some calculations. 

Summing up things mentioned already - 

1. I don't know which specific school you are talking about. Just be aware that these schools are, first and foremost businesses - and all businesses exist to make a profit. Some will understand the importance of treating their staff well, but others will treat their staff very poorly, even though they may have excellent reputations with their clients (pupils and parents). So check, and double check, the terms and conditions you are being offered. No chance it's 1900 nett is there?! Check you will be paid for 12mths not 10mths - this is relatively common and you are very unlikely to be able to save enough to tide you over if you are not paid for 2 mths. 

2. You said education will cost 150e - is that per child, or for all 3 of them? I don't think you could manage if you have to pay that amount for each of them. Does it include uniform, PE kit, books, lunch and many other extras you have to pay for kids in private schools.

3. As has been said, if you allow the same amount overall for things like electric, food, phone,insurances and other bills - you won't be far out - some things are a little cheaper, some a little more expensive. You should remember that prescriptions may cost more, if your family need a lot.

4. On top of your other bills, accomodation is obviously the major factor. From this website, a 3 bed starts at 700e - casas en . pisos en — idealista.com

Maybe Hepa will be able to find out more - and you can use other websites to get a better idea of prices. Not sure if all these inlude the Canaries, but try fotocasa, enalquiler, kyero.


5. Can you raise enough to cover the physical cost of moving - flights, shipping belongings, etc. and also enough to pay at least one months rental plus one months deposit, and possibly an agency fee. There will also be some incidental costs - you know, maybe, a few bits needed in the new house, passports if your kids don't already have them....

6. You maybe need to try and find out more about the new residency requirements, mentioned earlier, which require you to prove a certain level of income. These rules are new and unclear. 

I hope it all works out well whatever you decide.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

The cost of living in the Canary Islands is no higher than in the rest of Spain as transport costs, petrol, etc are subsidized in Europe to bring them down. 

I would say that even with 1900 net and education included, you would be cutting it fine in Gran Canaria. Rent for a three bedroom flat would be about 700 euros minimum. Having said that, it isn't impossible and the british School has a good reputation as a decent employer.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alex, he eventually went to Mallorca.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah well, hope he's not cold right now :-D


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you cold up there?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Alex, he eventually went to Mallorca.


thanks i was reading the thread and hoping to find out how he got on.

Does he still post?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

cambio said:


> thanks i was reading the thread and hoping to find out how he got on.
> 
> Does he still post?


Rarely, I too often wondered if it all worked out for him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> thanks i was reading the thread and hoping to find out how he got on.
> 
> Does he still post?


Send him a PM and find out!

It would be really useful to the forum  if he could tell us how he's getting on, what difficulties he's found - if any. Or if life is a bed of roses.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hasn't stopped raining since we landed. Not that cold though :-D


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

AlexBramwell said:


> Hasn't stopped raining since we landed. Not that cold though :-D


It is very warm here, calima forecast. Las Canteras later today.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I couldn't even imagine it being possible to support a family on 1200 euro net. I'm on a little less than that (about 1150) and while I'm not struggling, I don't find it a huge amount of money either. My partner (who earns a similar wage) and I have a decent quality of life here but am very careful with how I spend (as I was in the UK). We go out for a nice meal once a week, cañas and tapas a couple more times but rarely buy clothes/shoes/luxuries. Our only extravagance was renting a really nice flat in the city centre and our rent is still half of what it was in the UK. We do always have a bit left over to save each month, but not much. I imagine I'd need to be earning at least 2 or 3 times this salary to be in any way comfortable supporting a family.


----------

